# Buffed's most famous



## Naho (24. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

Ich habe mir während der Arbeit so einige Gedanken gemacht. Was es so für interessante neue Threads geben könnte.
Wie:
Wann kommt Cataclysm?WoW wird sterben!Abozahlen gehen dank Cata weiter nach unten und ähnliches^^

Nun da ich auch öfters im Wow-europe forum unterwegs bin findet sich dort auch allerhand interessante Threads.
Wie http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...99436&sid=3 Proudmoore's most famous.
Und hier sind wir auch schon beim eigentlichen Thema:
Wer sind die '' berühmtesten'' User im Buffed-Forum. Sei es durch Hilfsbereitschaft/Akitvität/etc

Ich habe das nun in eine Umfrage gepackt macht es für mich leiter



Nun votet ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (24. August 2009)

*Liste*

Karius
Chopi
Ohrensammler ||||||||||||
Ichbinnichtschuld
b1ubb ||||||||||
razyl |||||
tikume ||||||||
damokles |||||||||||
Grüne Brille ||
Lurock |
Wolfner ||
Vetaro |
davatar |||
night falls |||
Painschkes |
HappyChaos
OldboyX
heretik
Bimmbamm
Tonk-Pils |
Riesentrolli
LordofDemons
Dracun
Philister
Scrätcher
Norjena
Deanne
Thront oder so ähnlich
Melih
Killercommand
Klos
Asoriel
poTTo


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. August 2009)

Blub1 oder wie er nochmal heißt sagt mir viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (24. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Blub1 oder wie er nochmal heißt sagt mir viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast 3 Stimmen kannst also noch 2 andere nennen


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. August 2009)

B1ubb


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

B1ubb heißt er ^^

ok die wichtigsten und hilsbereitesten
razyl (13k posts...da muß auch irgendwas gutes bei geswesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
tikume (kann manchmal auch helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Damokles!!11


----------



## Terratec (24. August 2009)

Damokles :'(
Ohrensammler
B1ubb


----------



## Lari (24. August 2009)

1. Ohrensammler
2. Damokles
3. b1ubb

Das sind die drei Namen, die mir beim Thema Buffed Forenuser einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (24. August 2009)

B1lubb
Ohrensammler

und unser liebling: Damokles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (24. August 2009)

Ohrensammler.
Eigentlich noch W0rldBashoR,aber der wurde wohl von Buffed gebannt,schade,er hat immer so lustige Threads gemacht..


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Damokles :'(
> Ohrensammler
> B1ubb


Unterschreib ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich von blubb ewig nichts mehr gelesen hab...gibts den überhaupt noch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würd mich auch interessiern... von dem gabs lange nichts mehr zu lesen


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl (13k posts...da muß auch irgendwas gutes bei geswesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lüg net, das waren alles nur böse böse Posts, die nur Flames beinhaltet haben oder irgendwelche anderen Sinnlosigkeiten!

...

1. Ohrensammler
2. Damokles
3. Grüne Brille


----------



## Vicell (24. August 2009)

Damokles
Ohrensammler
B1lubb vs. Tikume..

*roll*
WInner: Tikume


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

1. Damokles (für seine unheimlich guten Erfahrungsberichte)

2. Ohrensammler (für seine lustigen Berichte und seine Lebenseinstellung)

3. Tikume (wegen der Frauenquote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## skyline930 (24. August 2009)

Damokles, Ohrensammler, Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3. Tikume (wegen der Frauenquote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Autsch... =D

1. Lurock
2. Lurock
3. Lurock
4. Tikume
5. Ohrensammler
6. Wer ist Damokles?


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_- Wolfner
- Vetaro
- Razyl

zwar nicht viel zu tun mit den Leuten , aber sieht man öfters mal posten.._


----------



## appeal109 (24. August 2009)

Damokles
Ohrensammler
Davatar


----------



## Carcharoth (24. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Und keine Moderatoren nennen.



Ey *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> 6. Wer ist Damokles?



ololololololololo er kennt damokles net !!!11111 *flame*

hier ^^ http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35360


----------



## HappyChaos (24. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ololololololololo er kennt damokles net !!!11111 *flame*
> 
> hier ^^ http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35360


Oh ja,Damokles war godlike,verstehe nicht,wie er gehen konnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Oh ja,Damokles war godlike,verstehe nicht,wie er gehen konnte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er hatte etwas streß mit dem buffed team ^^ aber das gehört nicht hier hin lassen wa ma das off topic


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

jmd von proudmoore \o/

Grüne Brille
b1ubb
night falls


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _- Wolfner
> - Vetaro
> - Razyl
> _


Ich sollte demnächst weniger posten oder mehr flamen und gebannt werden oÖ


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er hatte etwas streß mit dem buffed team ^^ aber das gehört nicht hier hin lassen wa ma das off topic



*zonk*

 Er hatte Streit mit Vreen und irgendwann hat sich Damokles so derartig geärgert, dass er schneller geantwortet hat, als drüber nachgedacht. Dabei ist ein Kommentar gefallen was man missverstehen könnte. Um dem ganzen Wirbel ein Ende zu bereiten ist Damokles dann freiwillig gegangen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *zonk*
> 
> Er hatte Streit mit Vreen und irgendwann hat sich Damokles so derartig geärgert, dass er schneller geantwortet hat, als drüber nachgedacht. Dabei ist ein Kommentar gefallen was man missverstehen könnte. Um dem ganzen Wirbel ein Ende zu bereiten ist Damokles dann freiwillig gegangen.



achso...sry mein fehler =/ hab da wohl was falsch verstanden


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2009)

Wolfner
OldboyX
heretik


----------



## Death_Master (24. August 2009)

1. Thront (oder so ähnlich heißt er...)
2. Ich


----------



## Lillyan (24. August 2009)

b1ubb
tikume
Bimmbamm


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Eigentlich müsste man für jedes Unterforum die most famous auswählen, sonst gibts einfach zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Gott & Welt
- Razyl
- Lurock (obwohl ich ihn nur noch selten sehe ;( )
- Brille/ Trolli 
Edit beinahe vergessen : Chopi 

WoW: (Bin nicht mehr oft dort)
- Damokles
- B1ubbi 
- Ohrensammler

PC/ Technik: ( Aufgelistet, da schon oft behilflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Painschkes
- Falathrim
- Klos

Das sind so die Unterforen in denen ich mich aufhalte... kannst dir 3 Leute davon auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. August 2009)

B1ubb
Tikume
Damokles

Razyl würd auch noch passen...
Vetaro ist ja iwie mit 98% Wahrscheinlichkeit in HdRO
paini ist auch vor allem in PC Technik

und Who the FUCK is Wolfner? xP


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

1. painschkes
2. Davatar
3. -


----------



## Naho (24. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ey *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solltest du mal kein Moderator mehr sein kann man dich auch nennen^^


----------



## mastergamer (24. August 2009)

1. Painschkes
2. b1ubb
3. HappyChaos


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> *Liste*
> davater


Davatar bitteschön, noch bin ich kein Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. August 2009)

Mhm mir fehlt da Tonk Pils und Qonix

Naja

wäre wohl bei mir.

1) Davatar
2)Razyl
3)Tonk-Pils


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

hmmm
Razyl (Gott & die Welt)
Wolfner (Warhammerforum) (aufgefallen durch gute Kommentare)
Skatero
... (kommt später noch)


----------



## Night falls (24. August 2009)

1.) Der allmächtige Night falls
2.) Damokles
3.) Riesentrolli


----------



## marion9394 (24. August 2009)

durch unübertroffene Sympathie natürlich meine F-List!! =)

- LordofDemons
- Dracun
- Night Falls

4 President

Was ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (24. August 2009)

- Philister
- Scrätcher
- Davatar

die andern kenn' isch alle nüscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (24. August 2009)

Ich muss leider auch unterscheiden:

PC-Technik:
Asoriel
Painschkes
Klos
(es gibt noch viel mehr, aber das sind die ersten die mir einfallen)

Gott und die Welt:
Ohrensammler
Davatar
b1ubb (da es ja nur um bekannt geht, wa)


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> - Dracun


Dracun ist aber gebannt


----------



## marion9394 (24. August 2009)

> Dracun ist aber gebannt


? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2009)

Ich hätte gesagt:
Nightfalls, Norjena und ich.

Aber statt mir werf ich mal Deanne in den Raum, die wurde glaub noch nicht genannt und das geht mal garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also:
Nightfalls, Norjena und Deanne.


Aber in der Liste fehlen mir eigentlich noch nen haufen Leute, es gibt halt je Unterforum bestimmte aktive User welche auch auffällig sind.


----------



## Naho (24. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich muss leider auch unterscheiden:
> 
> PC-Technik:
> Asoriel
> ...


Welche soll, darf ich nehmen?


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist er doch oder nicht?


Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber in der Liste fehlen mir eigentlich noch nen haufen Leute, es gibt halt je Unterforum bestimmte aktive User welche auch auffällig sind.


Ja ich fehle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist er doch oder nicht?


Ja, er ist gebannt. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht lasse ich mal dahin gestellt, aber er ist definitiv gebannt und wird wohl auch nie wieder zurückkommen.


----------



## Klunker (24. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist er doch oder nicht?
> 
> Ja ich fehle.
> 
> ...



ich auch, wenn mich kennt aber wahtscheinlich auch keine su, außer die im manga thread und paar anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hey bald 3k posts xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Aber Chopi fehlt auch noch auf der Liste. Der war früher auch ziemlich in Gott & die Welt aktiv.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

1. Tikume
2. Razyl
3. Vetaro


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dracun ist aber gebannt


ZU UNRECHT!!!!!!

ok nach meiner FL sind das aber wesentlich mehr als 3 und ich könnte keine abstriche machen wer wichtiger oder wie immer ihr es nennen wollt ist sie sind mir alle auf irgend eine art und weise ans herz gewachsen

      Deanne 
      marion9394 
      Alanium 
      Bralatur
      David 
      Dracun 
      Kangrim
      Lurock
      Melih 	  
      Minastirit 	 
      Razyl 	
      se_BASTET 	  	
      Socco 	  	
      Vanía 	  	 

zusätzlich natürlich noch
Skatero
Glinda
Ohrensammler
Davatar
Painschkes
Scrätcher
WoWneuling
Nightfalls
Qonix
Tonk-Pils
und so viele andere


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Interessant wieviele Leute hier Eigenwerbung betreiben! *g* Leute! Ihr gewinnt keinen Blumentopf! Also akzeptiert es einfach das ihr euch nicht selbst voten könnt! oO

Und ob das noch nicht genug Spaß wäre, bildet sich auch schon die nächste Diskussion:

Ja aber im Technikforum wäre es und im Wow-Forum wäre es....

Ihr habt Drei Stimmen! Teilt die auf die euch drei Wichtigsten Foren auf! Oder verballert sie für DAS Wichtigste Forum für euch!

Aber es sind und bleiben Drei! Würde der TE ständig irgendwas ändern, dann müßte man die Umfrage jedesmal von neuem Starten.

Also los! Benehmt euch mal wenigstens wie "große" Kinder! hopp hopp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Melih


Ist ebenfalls gebannt


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2009)

Völligbuffed aka Tonkpils
B1ubb
und most famoust ganz klar Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also los! Benehmt euch mal wenigstens wie "große" Kinder! hopp hopp!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind die "großen Kinder" nich gerade die dicken Macker Teenies die in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt die Könige schlichtweg sind? =P



Razyl schrieb:


> Ist ebenfalls gebannt



Manchmal fragt man sich wie wir überlebt haben hmm bei so einer Bannrate =P


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sind die "großen Kinder" nich gerade die dicken Macker Teenies die in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt die Könige schlichtweg sind? =P
> 
> Manchmal fragt man sich wie wir überlebt haben hmm bei so einer Bannrate =P



Man darf hier einfach keine Sätze machen ohne jedes Wort daraus seitenlang zu erklären! XD

Nein das sind die "großen" Schwestern/Brüder denen man sagt sie sollen auf den kleinen Bruder/Schwester aufpassen!^^


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich wie wir überlebt haben hmm bei so einer Bannrate =P


Ich hab ja nie was falsches getan, also muss ich mir die Frage nicht stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

killercommand


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nie was falsches getan, also muss ich mir die Frage nicht stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast vielleicht nix falsches getan hmm aber oft genug falsches gedacht!!! =P   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ich wurd total vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  glaub die Umfrage is n Jahr zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Auserdem wieso nich icq mir is langweilig


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du hast vielleicht nix falsches getan hmm aber oft genug falsches gedacht!!! =P
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, ich denke immer nur positiv über jeden hier, ich bin ja nicht so böse wie Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine, Ihr ärgert ja den ganzen Tag die Mods, beleidigt andere User und und und... 
Und zu ICQ: kb gerade


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine, Ihr ärgert ja den ganzen Tag die Mods, beleidigt andere User und und und...


Was heißt hier IHR als hät ich schon jemals irgend einen User beleidigt bzw. angemacht oder einen Mod geärgert.... Was für eine Unterstellung!

Naja lieber mal b2t hmm


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

wann werde ich endlich genannt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Ghrodan (24. August 2009)

Der Gott des PC-Technik-Forums: *painschkes*
und dann die Aushilfsgötter Klos und Asoriel...


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2009)

Wieso wurden Dracun und Melih eigentlich gebannt?

sry fürs offtopic


----------



## Winipek (24. August 2009)

poTTo
Ohrensammler
Davatar


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Der Gott des PC-Technik-Forums: *painschkes*
> und dann die Aushilfsgötter Klos und Asoriel...


Was ist mit Falathrim? 



Rhokan schrieb:


> Wieso wurden Dracun und Melih eigentlich gebannt?
> 
> sry fürs offtopic


Dracun weil er nicht sehr nett zu einem User war.
Melih weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## marion9394 (24. August 2009)

> Wieso wurden Dracun und Melih eigentlich gebannt?



ist an mir auch vorbeigegangen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei dem andern isses mir wurscht... kannt den nichtmal :/


----------



## Klunker (24. August 2009)

es wurde aber noch jemand, gleichzeitig mit dracum, gebannt...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

dracun hat scih kritisch über das verhalten einer userin geäußert und daraufhin wurde er und stereotyp gebannt das melih gebannt wurde find ich auch ne rießen sauerei aber ka warum


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

Vielleicht hätte eine "unban-Gruppe" ja gereicht.^^
Aber OT sollten wir hier jetzt mal lassen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2009)

melih hat lilly soweit ich weiss beleidigt...

damits net ot ist: 
razyl,
trolli,
rest halt die nachtschwärmer zsm gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl,


Ich wusste das das kommt -.-

@ Dracun, Melih:
Dracun wurde gebannt weil er bei einer hitzigen Diskussion mit ziemlich verschiedenen Meinungen etwas übereilig gehandelt hat, Melih hat ein Forumsmitglied beleidigt.

So damit nun Ruhe mit den Thema ist oÖ


----------



## marion9394 (24. August 2009)

och, stereotyp war doch relativ freundlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vielleicht erinner ich mich nur nicht mehr...

die richtigen ekelbatzen sind auf jedem fall immer noch da *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wusste das das kommt -.-


bist mir halt am bekanntesten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> die richtigen ekelbatzen sind auf jedem fall immer noch da *hust*


Jep, z.B. Ich, und ich werde noch laaaange hier sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> bist mir halt am bekanntesten hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff, d.h. nicht das du mich nennen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (24. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist mit Falathrim?



Man darf nur drei nennen, also musste jemand wegfallen, nach eifriger Überlegung hats Falathrim getroffen.


----------



## Falathrim (24. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist mit Falathrim?


Ich wurde nicht vergessen <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ghrodan schrieb:


> Man darf nur drei nennen, also musste jemand wegfallen, nach eifriger Überlegung hats Falathrim getroffen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, man kennt mich halt nicht sooo gut, weil meine Beitragsdichte recht lau ist im Gegensatz zu der von paini und anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz zu schweigen davon dass ich keine 2 Stickys offen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Ist nurnoch einer :]_


----------



## dalai (24. August 2009)

Gibt eigentlich zu viele, und ich kann nur drei nennen:

Razyl
Grüne brille
LordOfDemons

Wieso wird eigentlich B1ubb immer noch so viel genannt, der ist doch nich mehr so aktiv?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Gibt eigentlich zu viele, und ich kann nur drei nennen:
> 
> Razyl
> Grüne brille
> ...


einstein ist auch tot...


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> einstein ist auch tot...


LÜGNER! An den Pranger mit dir!


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

Terrorsatan
Terrorsatan
Terrorsatan

<3 mich


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

ich steh in der liste
ich steh in der liste

*freu freu freu* *im kreis tanz*


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Ohrensammler, weil seine Gedichte genial sind
öhm... 
Davatar, kp warum...
Gelten buffedmitgieder oder sind das auch Moderatoren? Wenn nicht Natürlich ZAM, und wenn doch...trotzdem Zam, aber wenn ich noch wen nennen soll....
DER Lachmann. Der is irg. witzig^^


----------



## Descartes (24. August 2009)

Ohrensammler
Damokles
Mäuserich


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ohrensammler
> Damokles


Schließe mich an und lasse den letzten erst mal noch offen.  ^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

razyl der olle spammer
dann ehm klunker (p.s. wiso hast du mich nid aufgelistet pöser klunker .. nixmehrbekommendutust)
und lord of deamons 

schade das man nid mehr aufzählen kann najo egal


----------



## Eisenschmieder (25. August 2009)

ohrensammler 
lordofdemons
-


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Ich habe mal alle (hoffentlich) genannten in eine Umfrage gepackt macht es leichter und man kann nun mehr auswählen, Moderatoren und ZAM sind auch dabei


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich habe mal alle (hoffentlich) genannten in eine Umfrage gepackt macht es leichter und man kann nun mehr auswählen, Moderatoren und ZAM sind auch dabei


Und ab sofort dürft Ihr natürlich auch für euch selbst stimmen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ab sofort dürft Ihr natürlich auch für euch selbst stimmen....


und für mods


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ab sofort dürft Ihr natürlich auch für euch selbst stimmen....


Ich glaube an das gute im Buffed-User und hoffe dass niemand sich nicht selbst wählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich glaube an das gute im Buffed-User dass er/sie sich nicht selbst wählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist zu optimistisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

warum is da zam jetz mit drin?

naja *alle ankreuz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich glaube an das gute im Buffed-User dass er/sie sich nicht selbst wählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha das Gute im buffed user...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

natürlich wähl ich mir selber pff wo kommen wir den da hin ....


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum is da zam jetz mit drin?
> 
> naja *alle ankreuz*


Weil er genannt wurde.
Moderatoren sind nun auch drinnen


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Weil er genannt wurde.
> Moderatoren sind nun auch drinnen


auch grad gesehen.
zam gewinnt *gaaaaanz unsichere wette abgeb*


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Also ich hab mal alle angekreuzt die ich kenne, ausser mich selbst! XD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hey da fehl ganz eindeutig.. ICH! xD


Oo womit wärst du bitte aufgefallen außer das du hier ständig nach datingtipps fragst


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo womit wärst du bitte aufgefallen außer das du hier ständig nach datingtipps fragst


Immerhin etwas womit man auffallen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immerhin etwas womit man auffallen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tittön?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tittön?


genemigt!

her damit!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tittön?


genemigt!

her damit!


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Kann mal wer bei Lordi mein Kreuz wieder wegnehmen? Der Spammt mir zuviel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tittön?


Erinnert mich gerade an Nuffing...
Warum wurde die net erwähnt? *gg*


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genemigt!
> 
> her damit!


Ist deine Sig gewollt so geschrieben oder fehlt da ein L bei Kugscheißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Ist deine Sig gewollt so geschrieben oder fehlt da ein L bei Kugscheißen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da haben wir den ersten mit Weisheit und Löffeln und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kann mal wer bei Lordi mein Kreuz wieder wegnehmen? Der Spammt mir zuviel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf igno packen... is ganz komfortabel^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Verdammt das war ein einziges mal >.<


tja, dass nur das hängen geblieben ist, würde mir zu denken geben...


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf igno packen... is ganz komfortabel^^



Erzähl das aber bloß nicht Selor! Sonst kommt er nach nem schlechten Tag wieder ins Forum und sieht nur noch seine eigenen Beiträge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Da haben wir den ersten mit Weisheit und Löffeln und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:O ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Erzähl das aber bloß nicht Selor! Sonst kommt er nach nem schlechten Tag wieder ins Forum und sieht nur noch seine eigenen Beiträge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für einen schizophrenen egomanen mit postcounterpushzwangsneurose wäre das das paradies


----------



## Death_Master (25. August 2009)

Wo ist Thront?

Ich glaubs nicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Wo ist Thront?
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht...


mh dich kenn ich auch noch. allerdings nur wegen deines namens und deiner kaugummiverklebten brille...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Wo ist Thront?
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht...


stimmt!

BLASPHEMIE! umfrage editen und resetten!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh dich kenn ich auch noch. allerdings nur wegen deines namens und deiner kaugummiverklebten brille...



Der war fies xD
Aber frage mich auch schon lange was das auf der Brille ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> für einen schizophrenen egomanen mit postcounterpushzwangsneurose


ihr habt nach mir gerufen


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Der war fies xD
> Aber frage mich auch schon lange was das auf der Brille ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein roter Punkt! Sieht man das nicht? Bestimmt in Anlehnung an Terminator! Der hat auch mit nem roten Punkt markiert! Frei nach dem Motto:

"Das könnt ins Auge gehen!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Der war fies xD
> Aber frage mich auch schon lange was das auf der Brille ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber wahr... seine beiträge finde ich nicht besonders (kann mich ehrlich gesagt auch an keinen erinnern)
und diese kaugummibrille hat wiedererkennungswert. (ob das peinlich ist sei mal dahingestellt)


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Erzähl das aber bloß nicht Selor! Sonst kommt er nach nem schlechten Tag wieder ins Forum und sieht nur noch seine eigenen Beiträge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte was? Warum ich?


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh dich kenn ich auch noch. allerdings nur wegen deines namens und deiner kaugummiverklebten brille...


das ist sein cooler paint pinsel punkt .. 
aber ne umfrage in der ich fehl find ich doof :< möp


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte was? Warum ich?



Na wenn wir hier den friedvollsten, kompromissbereitetesten, sensibelsten Buffeduser suchen würden, wärst du garantiert nicht in der Liste!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe du verstehst mein positives Zeugnis! Und JA! Ich wär auch nicht drin, aber wenn dann lange lange vor dir! *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du verstehst mein positives Zeugnis! Und JA! Ich wär auch nicht drin, aber wenn dann lange lange vor dir! *gg*


lange vor ihm nicht drinne?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Selor nicht negativ verstehn wir mögen dich so wie du bist... auch wenn du uns nicht magst XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Na wenn wir hier den friedvollsten, kompromissbereitetesten, sensibelsten Buffeduser suchen würden, wärst du garantiert nicht in der Liste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin verdammtnochmal sehr friedvoll! *Faust in Zorn schüttel*


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin verdammtnochmal sehr friedvoll! *Faust in Zorn schüttel*


*blumenkette um die Faust häng* *selor mit blütenblättern überschütt* *wegtanz*


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin verdammtnochmal sehr friedvoll! *Faust in Zorn schüttel*


schüttel die lieber in der luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *blumenkette um die Faust häng* *selor mit blütenblättern überschütt* *wegtanz*


oh gott rauch weniger oder du fliegst aus der umfrage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh gott rauch weniger oder du fliegst aus der umfrage!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also mir fällt grad auf, Lordi und Selor würden sich perfekt ergänzen! oO

Nur der Ordungshalber! Warum ist eigentlich Mirinda äh Niranda nicht in der Umfrage?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also mir fällt grad auf, Lordi und Selor würden sich perfekt ergänzen! oO
> 
> Nur der Ordungshalber! Warum ist eigentlich Mirinda äh Niranda nicht in der Umfrage?


wegen wayne?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nur der Ordungshalber! Warum ist eigentlich Mirinda äh Niranda nicht in der Umfrage?


Stimmt. auch durch nervige und teils sinnlose Umfragen kann man auffallen...
Wieso hat sie egtl nicht das Topic eröffnet? >_<


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wegen wayne?^^



Ja ja! Da sieht man wer zur "alten Garde" des Wow-Forums gehört! oO Fehlt nur noch der Käse dazu...



Grüne schrieb:


> Stimmt. auch durch nervige und teils sinnlose Umfragen kann man auffallen...
> Wieso hat sie egtl nicht das Topic eröffnet? >_<



Wenn du mal die rosarote Brille von Lordi aufsetzen würdest, hättest du garantiert ne andere Sichtweise!


Und ich find Niranda sollte auch drinstehen! Ihren Umfragen mögen umstritten sein aber alleine in Marions "Job-brauche-Rat"-Thread ist sie positiv aufgefallen!

Habt ihr Angst um eure Bewertungen oder warum ziert ihr euch so?


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Tjo man hatte nur die Wahl aus 3 Leuten, sonst hätt ich ne Menge andere Leute auch genannt, unter Anderem auch Nira, aber so musste man sich halt für die drei legendärsten Leute entscheiden, sorry :/

Wenn wir grad dabei sind fehlt marion auch. Ihr Haarthread ist einfach unvergesslich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Niranda & Thront reingemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn du mal die rosarote Brille von Lordi aufsetzen würdest, hättest du garantiert ne andere Sichtweise!


zum glück hab ich das nicht...


Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und ich find Niranda sollte auch drinstehen! Ihren Umfragen mögen umstritten sein aber alleine in Marions "Job-brauche-Rat"-Thread ist sie positiv aufgefallen!


klar sollte sie drinstehen, aber mir ist sie eben nur wegen ihrer, meiner meinung nach meist sinnlosen, umfragen aufgefallen.


Scrätcher schrieb:


> Habt ihr Angst um eure Bewertungen oder warum ziert ihr euch so?


hier gibts ne bewertung? gieve minus!


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Habt ihr Angst um eure Bewertungen oder warum ziert ihr euch so?


Nö, aber der Threadersteller müsste genannte Personen reinschreiben...
Mir ist es eh egal, ich weiß wie unbeliebt ich bin *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. August 2009)

Also da stehen einige drinne, von denen hab ich noch nie gehört bzw. gelesen. O.o


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, aber der Threadersteller müsste genannte Personen reinschreiben...
> Mir ist es eh egal, ich weiß wie unbeliebt ich bin *g*


Hab ich ja schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## marion9394 (25. August 2009)

Klar Nira darf nicht fehlen!!!
mir wäre keine einzige doofe umfrage bewusst



> Niranda & Thront reingemacht


Nira hätte gelangt...


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also da stehen einige drinne, von denen hab ich noch nie gehört bzw. gelesen. O.o



wohl wahr! Ich hab Karius gelesen und sofort Baktus gesucht, nach dem ich ihn nicht fand, hat Karius auch keinen Punkt gekriegt.....


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also da stehen einige drinne, von denen hab ich noch nie gehört bzw. gelesen. O.o


Die Leute wurden halt genannt

Und es sind aus allen Unterforen welche dabei ( Pc-Technik, War, WoW, Allgemein, ... ) deswegen vlt?


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Klar Nira darf nicht fehlen!!!
> mir wäre keine einzige doofe umfrage bewusst


Pah, das sagst du doch nur so, weil Frauen IMMER untereinander zusammen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Klar Nira darf nicht fehlen!!!
> mir wäre keine einzige doofe umfrage bewusst
> 
> 
> Nira hätte gelangt...


1. mir fallen 2 ein und einige restliche fand ich seehr nervig.
2. wieso hätte nira gelangt? thront's beiträge waren/sind auch ein teil des forums. und komplett unbekannt ist er ja auch nicht...


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2009)

Ich weiss es ist verboten, aber ich werf mal nen paar Namen in den Raum (ohne sie offiziell vorzuschlagen)!
Egooz, Stancer, Sin und Gromthar!

/discuss
Gnihihihi.

@Vorgeblubber, wenn dann überhaupt hätte Thront gereicht!


----------



## marion9394 (25. August 2009)

> 2. wieso hätte nira gelangt? thront's beiträge waren/sind auch ein teil des forums. und komplett unbekannt ist er ja auch nicht...



Dachte die netten, hilfsbereiten sollten gevotet werden?

außer du wolltest "buffed next kotzknochen"... dann bin ich ja schon still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dachte die netten, hilfsbereiten sollten gevotet werden?


Also "famous" heißt wohl eher berühmt... ob dabei nett oder hilfsbereit scheint wohl egal... 

leider


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Wer sind die '' berühmtesten'' User im Buffed-Forum. Sei es durch Hilfsbereitschaft/Akitvität/etc


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dachte die netten, hilfsbereiten sollten gevotet werden?


nö steht nirgendwo.
das waren nur beispiele, wie man hier bekannt, bzw "berühmt" werden kann im buffed forum.
und leute mit dauervaliumzufur und rosa brille wähl ich nicht gern.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja ja! Da sieht man wer zur "alten Garde" des Wow-Forums gehört! oO Fehlt nur noch der Käse dazu...



was hat die mit alten garde zu tun?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was hat die mit alten garde zu tun?


da gehören ja die krätergebackenes ei spammer noch eher dazu...


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schüttel die lieber in der luft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich stell mir iwie grade vor wie Mr. CDU des Forums einen Hardcoreschwulen mit Namen "Zorn" fistet o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WÄÄÄÄH ekliger Gedanke eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Umfrage xP


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich stell mir iwie grade vor wie Mr. CDU des Forums einen Hardcoreschwulen mit Namen "Zorn" fistet o.0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf?? äykelhaft!! :<


----------



## marion9394 (25. August 2009)

> nö steht nirgendwo.
> das waren nur beispiele, wie man hier bekannt, bzw "berühmt" werden kann im buffed forum.
> und leute mit dauervaliumzufur und rosa brille wähl ich nicht gern.



dann lieber rosa als grün ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry das konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> dann lieber rosa als grün ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sehen wohl nicht alle so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist einfach unentschuldbar!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> dann lieber rosa als grün ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frauen und ihr rosa...
Siehst du Brille, würdest du nun "rosa Brille" heißen würden dich die Frauen hier anbeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehst du Brille, würdest du nun "rosa Brille" heißen würden dich die Frauen hier anbeten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fehlt nur noch tittenbonus und ich hätte auch die männer auf meiner seite.
verdammt aber auch


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehen wohl nicht alle so ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein pinkel trolli reicht mir da brauch ich nicht noch ne pinke brille :/


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch tittenbonus und ich hätte auch die männer auf meiner seite.
> verdammt aber auch


Auch Männer können titten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch Männer können titten haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


igit ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein pinkel trolli reicht mir


oh gott bist du widerlich


----------



## marion9394 (25. August 2009)

hehe bringt gar nix... was bringen mir titten? steh ja nicht mal in der liste )

wurde in der schule schon nie klassensprecher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch Männer können titten haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das gibt dann bestimmt keinen bonus...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein pinkel trolli reicht mir da brauch ich nicht noch ne pinke brille :/


ey -.-



marion9394 schrieb:


> hehe bringt gar nix... was bringen mir titten? steh ja nicht mal in der liste )
> 
> wurde in der schule schon nie klassensprecher
> 
> ...


klassensprecher*in*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

WTF?! wieso bin ich in der liste =O

wer hat mich genannt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> igit ...


Was denn?



Grüne schrieb:


> das gibt dann bestimmt keinen bonus...^^


Man weiß ja nie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (25. August 2009)

> klassensprecher*in*



da nicht mal ne gute emanze wär ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ey -.-


haha pinkel trolli pinkel trolli *auf trolli zeig*
aber wir mögen dich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha pinkel trolli pinkel trolli *auf trolli zeig*
> aber *wir *mögen dich trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Definiere wir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke nicht, dass tausende von Buffedusern trolli mögen geschweige ihn kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definiere wir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eingewschworene g&dw oder n8schwärmer spamm0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eingewschworene g&dw oder n8schwärmer spamm0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, dann gehör ich ja nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, dann gehör ich ja nicht dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ausschließie \o/


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ausschließie \o/


hä?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hä?!


drawn together... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> drawn together...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


drawn together is geil


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> WTF?! wieso bin ich in der liste =O
> 
> wer hat mich genannt?
> 
> ...


Hmm ich wars nicht. Soladra oder so war es, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. (Hast du ein Illidankostüm oder so?)



Naho schrieb:


> drawn together is geil


Das ist aber der falsche Thread um zu sagen, ob es geil ist oder nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn du mal die rosarote Brille von Lordi aufsetzen würdest, hättest du garantiert ne andere Sichtweise!


wat rosarot ich bitte dich die is grasgrün 



Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich stell mir iwie grade vor wie Mr. CDU des Forums einen Hardcoreschwulen mit Namen "Zorn" fistet o.0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SchEI?E ICH LIEG VOR LAchEN AM BODEN !!!!


VErdammt warum steht marion nicht in der liste hab ich genannt!!!!!

haarthread
der jobthread
das mit der stellenanzeige alles super threads!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist aber der falsche Thread um zu sagen, ob es geil ist oder nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://fukung.net/v/14753/3308f5ee293bcbc0...5afcde9bb16.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ich wars nicht. Soladra oder so war es, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. (Hast du ein Illidankostüm oder so?)



ehmmm nicht das ich wüßte O_o *schnell in den schrank guck* =O naja bin halt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> VErdammt warum steht marion nicht in der liste hab ich genannt!!!!!



Ach man! Noch jemand der vergessen wurde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (25. August 2009)

scho recht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (25. August 2009)

Sin fehlt mir, mittlerweile findet man den auch überall.... schlimm sowas


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2009)

Tjaja da fehlt die Frau und es gibt von der Männerseite wieder nen aufstand =P tztztztzt arme Menschen die sich noch immer vom Schwanz steueren lassen traurig traurig und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Tjaja da fehlt die Frau und es gibt von der Männerseite wieder nen aufstand =P tztztztzt arme Menschen die sich noch immer vom Schwanz steueren lassen traurig traurig und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deanne is doch dabei. und die is frau genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Tjaja da fehlt die Frau und es gibt von der Männerseite wieder nen aufstand =P tztztztzt arme Menschen die sich noch immer vom Schwanz steueren lassen traurig traurig und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


whity whity whity wir lassen usn doch nicht von unserem schwanz steuern (der ist nur die kupplung) wir finden marions threads einfach epic und deshalb gehört sie in die umfrage


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> whity whity whity wir lassen usn doch nicht von unserem schwanz steuern (der ist nur die kupplung) wir finden marions threads einfach epic und deshalb gehört sie in die umfrage


Jaja red dich nur raus du Schwein!!! Mich nennt keiner, nich mal in deiner Liste war ich drinnen!!! Und ich dachte du liebst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ihr seit doch alle gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So oft ihr auch das gegenteil behauptet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich dachte du wärst anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir finden marions threads einfach epic und deshalb gehört sie in die umfrage





Razyl schrieb:


> Definiere wir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Brille, klau nicht immer meine Quotes!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, klau nicht immer meine Quotes!


ääääh biste iwie drauf?


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> whity whity whity wir lassen usn doch nicht von unserem schwanz steuern (der ist nur die kupplung) wir finden marions threads einfach epic und deshalb gehört sie in die umfrage


Da ihre Threads so Epic sind bekommt sie ne eigene Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Hatte einfach keinen Platz mehr , aber net marion sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

reseted meine antworten ich will marion voten!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> reseted meine antworten ich will marion voten!!!!!!!


Oooohh armes LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch "nur" marion... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
was?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

er meint du hast was geraucht razyl, kann aber gar ned sein hab alles ich weggeraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er meint du hast was geraucht razyl, kann aber gar ned sein hab alles ich weggeraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gar nix verteilt unter dem ''Volke'' ? =(


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er meint du hast was geraucht razyl, kann aber gar ned sein hab alles ich weggeraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich rauche allgemein net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (25. August 2009)

So wie die Umfrage im moment ist MUSS man marion wählen sonst kommt ne Fehlermeldung xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

lmao 4 stimmen für mich^^ yeeeey ich bin so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> So wie die Umfrage im moment ist MUSS man marion wählen sonst kommt ne Fehlermeldung xD


Warum wohl? ^^


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SchEI?E ICH LIEG VOR LAchEN AM BODEN !!!!


Hautenges Latex-Star Trek-Kostüm? :>


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. August 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der diesen Thread unnötig findet?Nichts gegen die User die oft und sehr ausführlich anderen bei verschiedenen Fragen helfen.
Wie im Pc Forum.
Doch trotzdem stellt sich mir diese Frage.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hautenges Latex-Star Trek-Kostüm? :>



Nur mit Seven of Nine drin... *hust*
Mich würde aber interessieren wer Mr. CDU ist?


----------



## Death_Master (25. August 2009)

Mr. CDU ist der Bruder von Herr Blizzard... und er ist böse


----------



## Killercommand (26. August 2009)

Aso loool is klar ihr werft mir vor das ich ein High Pg bin und dann hier schwanzvergleich soso und dabei kriecht ihr den moods hinten rein so wie ihr die items nach dem noobwellen nerv hinten reingeschoben haben wollt.


Wer so oft von hinten kommt ist hauptberuflich schatten und hat das ganze jahr vollmond!


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2009)

Tja, nachdem ich leichtsinnigerweise versucht habe den Thread von eventuellem Offtopic und Spam zu entfernen, habe ich schnell gemerkt, dass der ganze Thread nur daraus besteht. Das macht es mir natürlich etwas schwer Ordnung zu halten und da hier seit über fünf Seiten nur gechattet wird, schließe ich mit gutem Gewissen ab.


----------

